# Philippine Visa types



## Pegasus007 (Jan 8, 2017)

I am contemplating moving to the Philippines and am seeking how I can go an live there on a budget. Social Security=$1238 pension, over 50, less than $6,000 in the bank.
!. What is the best and most economical visa to use?
What website do I use?
Thank you!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Pegasus007 said:


> I am contemplating moving to the Philippines and am seeking how I can go an live there on a budget. Social Security=$1238 pension, over 50, less than $6,000 in the bank.
> !. What is the best and most economical visa to use?
> What website do I use?
> Thank you!


Other than a very expensive retirement visa, you'll need to enter the country on a "free" visitors visa. This will be stamped in your passport in Manila when you arrive. This must be renewed every so often and can add up the $$ after a while. You must also then exit/leave the country I think it's after two years. Just exit with a short flight to Hong Kong etc and return the next day and start the process over again.

Best way is if you get married here. Then your new spouse applies with you for a permanent residency visa. That visa does cost a little bit but then you do not ever need to leave the country and will cost less than $10.00us dollars to renew each year. So marriage is your best bet for living here.

You income is enough to live comfortably in most areas and Social Security can be direct deposited to a local bank if you so choose.
One thing though. If you have not been here before; make a trip or two before moving just to be sure this is a place you can live and be happy. Kansas or Vegas it is not. There are some that move blind and quickly decide a developing 3rd world country is not for them.
Also be sure to read as much as possible on this site and others as to what life is like in these islands. I use to live just North of you in St. George UT and believe me, this is way different..



Best Of Luck
Jet Lag[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pegasus007 (Jan 8, 2017)

Jet Lag, Thanks for your info. I Could get an SRRV Visa but I would have to deposit $10,000 in a Philippine bank. The purpose would be for marriage.
This is all new for me so I am wondering around in the dark. What I need is a step by step checklist to follow.
What about the 16 month Visa?


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

The tourist visa is probably the simplest for a single guy. When you show up they stamp your passport for 30 days. Before it expires you go to immigration for an extension. A simple form to fill out, a small fee to pay, and you are set. Depending on the office you go to you can get anywhere from 1 month - 6 month extensions. You just keep extending until you have been here 36 months. After that you leave the country, come right back, and start over. I tracked it for my first year and it cost p26,000.

After I got married I did the balikbayan stamp which is great. Free one year stay with no paperwork or exit clearance. But you have to enter the country with your spouse. So you both have to leave the country once a year. I know guys that have done that for years and enjoy the annual vacation.

I am now on the 13a, spousal visa. Cheap, pretty easy, but you have to be married.... so can be expensive ha ha


----------



## Pegasus007 (Jan 8, 2017)

Tukaram, Thanks for the info. Did you have to deposit $10,000 in a Philippine bank to get your 13a?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Good post. Research, research, read and read as most do, this and other expat sites are great sources of info but we also need to go straight to the horses mouth with regards to visas and rights.

Pegasus007, have you spent time in the Philippines? If not, DO and not once but several times before you decide to move. Mentioned in many posts that third world and developing countries are not for everyone, you will love it or hate it.
My first trip 6 years ago working and living there I fell in love both with the country and my partner, others I talk to over the years will never go back, each to their own, try before you buy.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Pegasus007 said:


> Jet Lag, Thanks for your info. I Could get an SRRV Visa but I would have to deposit $10,000 in a Philippine bank. The purpose would be for marriage.
> This is all new for me so I am wondering around in the dark. What I need is a step by step checklist to follow.
> What about the 16 month Visa?


I'm a permanent resident on the married 13A visa and I've been here too many years to be up to date on a 16 month visa??? Others will chime in here with more current information than I would have.

That SSRV costs a pile of bread and the money you deposit can not be accessed while you are on that visa. I see no benefit in it especially if you're getting married and staying here.

If you have met someone online and intend to marry, be *VERY SURE* to find and read all related posts here in the site. The very last thing you want is to become a walking ATM or dead! It happens to more people than you know in the Philippines.
Also, before taking a trip here, Read The Travel Warnings on the embassy site.


Jet Lag


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Are you a former Veteran?*



Pegasus007 said:


> Jet Lag, Thanks for your info. I Could get an SRRV Visa but I would have to deposit $10,000 in a Philippine bank. The purpose would be for marriage.
> This is all new for me so I am wondering around in the dark. What I need is a step by step checklist to follow.
> What about the 16 month Visa?


The SRRV Visa or retirement visa would be an option if you are a veteran and I think the costs are more like $1,200. 

Detailed SRRV instructions: http://www.pra.gov.ph/As_in_detailed_SRRV_Explanation_090613_2.pdf

Online site with quick reference SRRV: PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority

Best advice from the Philippine Consulate that works with your state, click on the state you are from and then it will take you to the Philippine Consulate you will be working with, life could be much easier if everything is taken care of stateside before you make that final move. https://www.google.com.ph/search?q=...i59j69i65l2.7033j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

http://aganapcg.dfa.gov.ph/consulate-finder-map


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Pegasus007 said:


> Jet Lag, Thanks for your info. I Could get an SRRV Visa but I would have to deposit $10,000 in a Philippine bank. The purpose would be for marriage.
> This is all new for me so I am wondering around in the dark. What I need is a step by step checklist to follow.
> What about the 16 month Visa?


Don't get married to save money, that's a false economy.

If you are single and can afford a few return flights, tourist visa do it. If you have a lady that you are comfortable and compatible with go that road.

Gods speed and good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Pegasus007 said:


> Tukaram, Thanks for the info. Did you have to deposit $10,000 in a Philippine bank to get your 13a?


No, there is no deposit required for a 13a, you just have to be married. 

One guy explained to me why even though married, why he opted for the SRRV. He has to travel out of the country a lot for work and the SRRV is easier for travel. Once you get the 13a you have to get a special re-entry permit, to keep your 13a current while out of the country. I forget the cost (I have yet to get one) I think it is close to p3,000. For him it would cost a lot more. Since I rarely leave the country it is not an issue for me.


----------



## Pegasus007 (Jan 8, 2017)

bigpearl, Thank you Kind Sir, for your info.


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tukaram said:


> No, there is no deposit required for a 13a, you just have to be married.
> 
> One guy explained to me why even though married, why he opted for the SRRV. He has to travel out of the country a lot for work and the SRRV is easier for travel. Once you get the 13a you have to get a special re-entry permit, to keep your 13a current while out of the country. I forget the cost (I have yet to get one) I think it is close to p3,000. For him it would cost a lot more. Since I rarely leave the country it is not an issue for me.


hi Guys

Does anyone have any recent knowledge of the Special Re Entry Permit, first I have heard about it

Thanks
HIMMY123


----------



## Pegasus007 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks HIMMY123


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

HIMMY123 said:


> hi Guys
> 
> Does anyone have any recent knowledge of the Special Re Entry Permit, first I have heard about it
> 
> ...


It's actually an exit clearance, ECC Emigration Clearence Certificate. Google is you friend.


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Guys

Getting confused, my understanding is you dont need a EEC, just need to pay the airport tax and no throw away ticket required for re entery


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Ecc*



HIMMY123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Getting confused, my understanding is you dont need a EEC, just need to pay the airport tax and no throw away ticket required for re entery



Here's the link on ECC 
Emigration Clearance Certificate (ECC)


----------



## Pegasus007 (Jan 8, 2017)

M.C.A, This ECC doesn't apply to me. I am not in the Philippines. Just trying to find out about visa's to Philippines. Basically 13A.

Thanks!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Missing information*



Pegasus007 said:


> I am contemplating moving to the Philippines and am seeking how I can go an live there on a budget. Social Security=$1238 pension, over 50, less than $6,000 in the bank.
> !. What is the best and most economical visa to use?
> What website do I use?
> Thank you!


There's so much to know basically about your marital status in order for us to help you, if you are already married to a Philippine citizen then you'd want to take care of your 13a Visa stateside and you can do this through the mail with the Philippine Consulate that works with your state, here's a link: Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

They have the forms on their website for download or if you can't find them ask for the link. 

If you plan on doing the 13a Visa here it's can be done but it takes much longer you start out with a 1 year probationary and then you apply again for the 13a Visa, here's the link for the forms you will use in the Philippines, Conversion to Non-Quota Immigrant Visa by Marriage these forms aren't standardized and a real pain, If you can complete the process stateside I would do so because once you arrive in the Philippines it's gonna be costly messing with Visa's, I have a link for download form from Chicago I couldn't find the forms in California but use this as an example of what you will be filling out stateside http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/newimmigrantform.pdf :fingerscrossed:

Bottom line if you can accomplish this stateside it can be done in less than a couple months maybe even sooner I had two circumstances I had to deal with, one was I needed my wife's original divorce decree certified and the other was a medical condition and I needed a letter from my doctor and so it took me two months and did this through the mail system but with all your documents in order it can be done very quickly, if you wind up here and doing it and are missing documents from the states it can take months.

Another thing to think about is your US Passport up to date or about to expire, I'd get that done first and then when you mail in your package to the Philippine Consulate that works with your state you'll have that 13a Visa stamp in a passport good for 10 years, no biggie you can get the US Passport done here through the US Embassy in Manila.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Pegasus007 said:


> M.C.A, This ECC doesn't apply to me. I am not in the Philippines. Just trying to find out about visa's to Philippines. Basically 13A.
> 
> Thanks!


Unless you are on SRRV or BB an ECC affects all foreigners that have been reident in the Philippines for more than 6 months, including visitors.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Pegasus007 View Post
M.C.A, This ECC doesn't apply to me. I am not in the Philippines. Just trying to find out about visa's to Philippines. Basically 13A.

Thanks!
Unless you are on SRRV or BB an ECC affects all foreigners that have been reident in the Philippines for more than 6 months, including visitors.

Pegasus, are you married? Have a prospective lady that you wish to marry or are clutching at straws?
For the more experienced members on this and other sites like this one, more info is needed for those to be able to advise/give their experiences to you. Not trying to to pry but God helps those who help themselves.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Pegasus007 (Jan 8, 2017)

M.C.A., Thanks again!


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

A 13a visa is the best way if married. There is a very small charge at the start of each year. After one calendar year one can get a 13b which is supposed to be permeate. I have never seen anyone with a 13b or heard of anyone that has one. Does anyone have one?


----------



## Pegasus007 (Jan 8, 2017)

Phil, To the best of my knowledge there is a 13a for marriage and 13a for permanent resident visa. 
This is all new to me and am getting conflicting opinions from ex-pats there. I read that if a person is over 50 years of age they have to deposit $10,000 in a Philippine bank account for either of the above.

Thanks for your input. I haven't read about a 13b either.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Think you are getting too many things mixed. The 13A is for married expats, comes as Probationary good for one year then convert to Permanent. The large deposit is only required for SRRV status and is not needed for 13A.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> Think you are getting too many things mixed. The 13A is for married expats, comes as Probationary good for one year then convert to Permanent. The large deposit is only required for SRRV status and is not needed for 13A.
> Fred


http://

The 13a is for people married to a Filipino/a not just married. If you are married to a Filipino/a and still in your home country get the 13a at the local Embassy/Counsulate because it will be permanent not temporary. If you are not married to a Filipino/a currently you have two options a 9a(TVV) or SRRV unless you get student/working visa, etc. The SRRV deposit is normally $10,000 but if you are a veteran it can be $1,500 it is handled by the PRA not PBI. All the information on visas can be found at the following link just use the visa tab. Home

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*13a Non-quota Immigrant Visa*



Pegasus007 said:


> Phil, To the best of my knowledge there is a 13a for marriage and 13a for permanent resident visa.
> This is all new to me and am getting conflicting opinions from ex-pats there. I read that if a person is over 50 years of age they have to deposit $10,000 in a Philippine bank account for either of the above.
> 
> Thanks for your input. I haven't read about a 13b either.


13a Non-quota Immigrant Visa is for marriage to a Philippine citizen and the large one page Visa stamp from the Philippine Consulate will go in your US Passport, once you arrive to the Philippines you have roughly a week to apply at the Philippine Bureau of Immigration or one of it's Class A Satellite offices for the Permanent Resident card it's gold in color and the bottom right hand corner says Permanent Resident it has to be renewed every 5 years.

10 years ago the cost for the Visa stateside was about $150, but I also did a full physical the doctor has to be an MD, some states they prefer you use their doctors ...Lol Philippine doctors, the Consulate I dealt with had a list of doctors they wanted to me to use they were all Philippine doctors and one in the city I was living in but his office was closed so the Philippine Consulate out of Chicago (one that works with ND) told me that it could be any doctor as long as he was an MD, also I did the blood work and when I came here the PBI will send you to their own medical spot and they determined that I needed to have my blood drawn for syphilis ...Lol heard another vet that had to do that also, it made the wait an all day wait, these guys break for a 2 hour lunch ... still laughing but not so funny.

That file from my previous posting has the steps and items they will need to be submitted with your package to the Philippine Consulate that works with NV, looks like California, you can also phone them or email the consulate that's how I found out what was needed, you'll be talking to them anyway and mailing your stuff there.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Here's a wobbly that I just found, slack yes, observant no, focused yes but on what I think suits me, this post opened a can of worms for me as I have found another visa type,,,,,,,,,yes I know it has been available for ever and it's just that I never looked at it in the face.
SIRV. https://www.philembassy.no/consular-services/visa/special-investors-resident-visa-sirv

For me it opens opportunities many fold, sad I was too slack to look at this before. Instead of paying 1,400.00 US to apply for an SRRV and 360.00 US annually to maintain it, I can slam 75,000 US into their nominated bank and within 6 months reinvest that within the Philippines (see link). It appears not for condos or properties/leases any more but many other investments available, for the princely sum of 300 US and about (from memory,,,,,,,ailing) around 300 US to maintain annually, slap me if I ******ed up but there about's etc.
It has the same or better entry/exit thingies especially if family members are involved/travelling also.
This visa is not for every one but if you have cash to invest or lose if you are not a player/astute, it is a visa option worth considering. Looking learning and prospering.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Here's a wobbly that I just found, slack yes, observant no, focused yes but on what I think suits me, this post opened a can of worms for me as I have found another visa type,,,,,,,,,yes I know it has been available for ever and it's just that I never looked at it in the face.
> SIRV. https://www.philembassy.no/consular-services/visa/special-investors-resident-visa-sirv
> 
> For me it opens opportunities many fold, sad I was too slack to look at this before. Instead of paying 1,400.00 US to apply for an SRRV and 360.00 US annually to maintain it, I can slam 75,000 US into their nominated bank and within 6 months reinvest that within the Philippines (see link). It appears not for condos or properties/leases any more but many other investments available, for the princely sum of 300 US and about (from memory,,,,,,,ailing) around 300 US to maintain annually, slap me if I ******ed up but there about's etc.
> ...


I have to add here that over the years on expat sites I never noticed a post in regards to SIRV info, I am sure they are there, somewhere but went unnoticed. More research on my side, if Find anything exciting or boring I will follow up.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Some more reading for Pegusus007.
New Requirements for 13a Permanent Visa -

Looking and learning, I am a spring chicken on this and other sites, I do read a lot though and every day I find something new.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Some more reading for Pegusus007.
> New Requirements for 13a Permanent Visa -
> 
> Looking and learning, I am a spring chicken on this and other sites, I do read a lot though and every day I find something new.
> ...


That information is outdated, best to check the BOI website.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Ram1957 said:


> That information is outdated, best to check the BOI website.


There is no current requirement for home country police clearance if you have been here for six months or more. Also there is no current requirement to show financial status.

Chuck


----------



## Pegasus007 (Jan 8, 2017)

Chuck, I am not living in the Philippines at present. I have just applied for my passport on 1-18-17.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

fmartin_gila said:


> Think you are getting too many things mixed. The 13A is for married expats, comes as Probationary good for one year then convert to Permanent. The large deposit is only required for SRRV status and is not needed for 13A.
> 
> Fred


I do agree there is no deposit with the 13a only the SRRV. as you said the 13a is Probationary for one year then a 13b is issued. I have never seen a 13b


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Phil_expat said:


> I do agree there is no deposit with the 13a only the SRRV. as you said the 13a is Probationary for one year then a 13b is issued. I have never seen a 13b


Have not heard of the 13B either, only 13A Probationary & 13A Permanent. As I understand it, if the process was completed before you moved here you would be issued a 13A Permanent (as MCA's case) and if you did the whole process here in country you would be issued a 13A Probationary and then close to the end of the Probationary period of one year, do the process over again to result in a 13A Permanent(which is the route I am now in the process of).

Fred


----------



## Pegasus007 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks Fred, Your info was clearer than the others.


----------

